# Which IELTS



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

I have just booked to do my academic IELTS for a NZ nursing licence but friend who went to NZ last year thinks I should do the general one- can anyone advise me- I don't want to have to do the exam twice!
Thanks


----------



## bdl123 (Apr 2, 2012)

It is most definitely the academic exam you need to do for NZ nursing registration. It actually states that on the NZ nursing reg application form. I made the same mistake...I assumed that because I was born in UK, did all of my schooling there incl my nurse training & wrking for the last 20yrs that the general exam would be adequate....I was wrong! I had to repeat & do the academic version at my own cost!! Felt slightly stupid when I read application form requirements & saw it there in black & white!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

> It is most definitely the academic exam you need to do for NZ nursing registration. It actually states that on the NZ nursing reg application form. I made the same mistake...I assumed that because I was born in UK, did all of my schooling there incl my nurse training & wrking for the last 20yrs that the general exam would be adequate....I was wrong! I had to repeat & do the academic version at my own cost!! Felt slightly stupid when I read application form requirements & saw it there in black & white!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Thanks for such a definite response. First time I've posted a question on this forum- great help.


----------



## Emski (Jul 6, 2012)

sabey said:


> I have just booked to do my academic IELTS for a NZ nursing licence but friend who went to NZ last year thinks I should do the general one- can anyone advise me- I don't want to have to do the exam twice!
> Thanks


Hi there, I've just done my Ielts for the nursing register and you have to do the academic one, so you are correct with the one you have booked...good luck it was a complete pain to say the least...didn't help by the fact we had a shake through the listening section....hope it goes well...what sort of nursing do you do?

Emma.


----------



## sabey (Apr 29, 2012)

Emski said:


> Hi there, I've just done my Ielts for the nursing register and you have to do the academic one, so you are correct with the one you have booked...good luck it was a complete pain to say the least...didn't help by the fact we had a shake through the listening section....hope it goes well...what sort of nursing do you do?
> 
> Emma.


I'm a Neuro ward Sister but not sure what type of job I'll look for in NZ- not really fussed. I'm going for a change of life and pace so who knows?


----------

